# Visa 189 document checklist



## patrickdinh (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I just submitted the application last night. I claim for 60 points:
- Age 24: 25 Points
- IELTS 7: 10 Points
- 2 years Australian work experience: 5 points
- Australian bachelor: 15 points
- Australian study requirement: 5 points

I have submitted:
- Passport
- Birth cert
- Australian police check certificate
- Vietnamese justice record (police clearance), this one is 2 years old and I might need to do it again.
-------- For my degree ------------
- Uni certificate
- Uni completion letter
- Uni transcripts
-------- For my work experience
- ACS skills assessment
- Employment reference letter
- The last payslip from the company

I am going to do health examination next week.
Could anyone please advise if I miss any document?

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You also need to submit your IELTS score report. As for payslips, you should submit a few for every year you are claiming points. You may also wish to submit a copy of your tax return/PAYG slip.

As for the Vietnamese PCC, two years is too old and you will need to apply for another.

Full checklist: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## patrickdinh (Oct 26, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> You also need to submit your IELTS score report. As for payslips, you should submit a few for every year you are claiming points. You may also wish to submit a copy of your tax return/PAYG slip.
> 
> As for the Vietnamese PCC, two years is too old and you will need to apply for another.
> 
> Full checklist: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


Thanks a lot for the information, especially about payslips.


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Seniors and Experts!

I'm going to lodge my VISA application soon, Please review the document list that I have and let me know if there's anything missing.

(All documents are coloured scanned copies - Signed and Stamped by relevant authorities)

*Points = 60, 261313, 189*

*Main Applicant*
ACS reference number
IELTS TRF (7 each)


Passport – First 2 Pages only
Marriage certificate
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Education*
Bachelor Degree
Bachelor Transcript
Masters Degree
Masters Transcript

*Employment *
Experience letters (Which were sent to ACS)
Salary slips (around 4 slips per year)
Tax Deduction Certificates (Issued by the employers)
Bank Statements


*Spouse *
Passport - First 2 pages only
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
English Proficiency Certificate from her university
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Forms (In PDF)*
Form 80
Form 1221


----------

